
Debugging Lambdas by re-materializing execution contexts on your local machine - estebanlor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNNCT1hLA3E
======
ben-coman
A bit of context from the original community mail list post, "it supports post
mortem debugging by saving a zipped execution context onto S3. This is
particularly satisfying as at a recent serverless conference (JeffConf) there
was a panel where poor development tools on serverless platforms was
highlighted as a real problem.

Debugging something short lived like a Lambda execution is quite startling, as
the current answer is 'add more logging', and we all know that sucks. To this
end, I’ve created a little screencast showing this in action - and it was
pretty cool because it was a real example I encountered when I got everything
working and was trying my test application out."

@2:17 "PharoLambda has serialized the execution context of its application and
saved it into [my S3 bucket] ... [then on my local machine] rematerializes a
debugger [on that context]."

